# what is the latest on traveling



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

What is the latest info on traveling to the Philippines? Is there still a mandatory quarantine? If so, how do we get a list of hotels that are approved by the officials?

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes there is still mandatory quarantine, nothing has changed for a couple of weeks. If you go to the airport web site you will find links to the lists of accredited hotels.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary D

What airport website are you talking about? There could be a lot of them. 

thanks

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary D
> 
> What airport website are you talking about? There could be a lot of them.
> 
> ...


 The airport you are arriving in the Philippines!

Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hi chuck,

thanks for the info. that makes sense to me now. hahahha

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

NAIA, Clark and Cebu are the only airports operating international arrivals.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary

I have my CDC card showing I have both shots. What are they requiring when I get there? I don't understand their thinking about tourist visa people not being allowed if the person has been vaccinated. CDC has stated the person with the vaccinated shots are safe to travel. 

Art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

You know what? As an Aussie wanting to return to Australia and somehow I managed to get my 2 recorded (documented) vaccinations here in the Philippines they would mean jack sh*t in my home country and guess what? 2 weeks isolation and multiple tests. Rightly so especially coming from a third world/developing nation back to Australia,,,,,, even the US. Border protection. Fixers, fraud and outright lies are recognised no matter the countries borders, even here in PH. there are protocols, and put in place for a reason.
OMO art but you really need to be talking to your PH. consulate in the states about your return trip and the paperwork, obvious delays/protocols and the validity (recognised or not) of your CDC paperwork and given the falling infection rates in the US? Do you want to come back to a country where law means little to most,,,, sounds familiar?

I can't leave my province without a heap of paperwork let alone get to Manila, get on a plane, isolation for 2 weeks but am more than happy to wait this out and hopefully start travelling again in the next year or two. So happy we purchased a large lot on the beach and not stuck in a Condo.

I read somewhere else here, the worry of getting extra food/snacks while in isolation, these things can easily be accomplished and honestly in my situation if I was in Quarantine would be the least of my worry,,,,,,, boredom rings a bell, how many times can one watch "The Terminator" or "Days of our lives"?

art, talk to the powers that be if you are so keen to get back to the sh*t fight here. CDC card or not You will still be wearing face masks here (everywhere) and most establishments a face shield and to leave a province more paperwork.

Good luck mate. Let us know what your local consulate advises.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary
> 
> I have my CDC card showing I have both shots. What are they requiring when I get there? I don't understand their thinking about tourist visa people not being allowed if the person has been vaccinated. CDC has stated the person with the vaccinated shots are safe to travel.
> 
> Art


Art here's some stats to take in account for the tourism delays: Total vaccinations given 4.31 million, People fully vaccinated 987,000. Out of 106 million Philippine citizens or roughly 1/3 the population of the United States, only 0.9% of the Philippine population is fully vaccinated. Philippine Vaccination Status link

Last night news reports around 200,000 people a day are getting the vaccine, I can't find the exact number but the goal is to vaccinate 500,000 per day and if that goal can be reached plus enough vaccine doses available the Philippine will reach 70% vaccination by the end of the year.

As of yet, those that fall in the age of 18 - 59 have yet to be given the go ahead for vaccinations or those with no co morbidity.

And then today's Headlines: 
*OCTA recommends retaining GCQ over NCR Plus in June*
GMA News Link


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I know it is a mess there. I agree it might be another year or 2 before things get back to normal. I don't understand why the government doesn't allow fully vaccinated people back in regardless of the visa status? Being stuck in your province is a problem also. Fully vacinated people should be safe. CDC has stated the vaccinated people are safe from getting the virus and passing it onto other people also.

Art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> CDC has stated the vaccinated people are safe from getting the virus and passing it onto other people also


 Well. Thats false  Not even the vaccination producers claim that...
But much less risk to get covid and if a vaccinated get ill they say he will get much less ill.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I know it is a mess there. I agree it might be another year or 2 before things get back to normal. I don't understand why the government doesn't allow fully vaccinated people back in regardless of the visa status? Being stuck in your province is a problem also. Fully vacinated people should be safe. CDC has stated the vaccinated people are safe from getting the virus and passing it onto other people also.
> 
> Art


There doesn't seem to be enough information on this and then even if the CDC or WHO has a favorable view on those that have been vaccinated, I don't think 3rd world countries will feel any safer so they have to protect their homeland so if you have no need to be here then they don't want you here even though the tourist dollars could help.

Our area of Luzon NCR plus, the work force is at 50% and dine in is at 20% and it appears this won't change until many more people are vaccinated and that will take a long time, I've given up on quick fixes we go in and out of lock downs, other regions and islands also go into a stricker lock down when their Covid numbers climb. 

The Health Care support structure and staffing is not large enough to take care of 106 million people.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> The Health Care support structure and staffing is not large enough to take care of 106 million people.


 Well. Yes forr the other things, 
but very odd if there arent educated staff enough because before covid Phils educated 400 000 nurses MORE than needed...(The article didnt tell in which time frame.)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Well. Yes forr the other things,
> but very odd if there arent educated staff enough because before covid Phils educated 400 000 nurses MORE than needed...(The article didnt tell in which time frame.)


You might have something there, and you are right Lunkin there was training provided to many and I forgot about this, they have their own kits and they are on standby so I hope it all works out, I just can't imagine how this all will come together.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> You might have something there, and you are right Lunkin there was training provided to many and I forgot about this, they have their own kits and they are on standby so I hope it all works out, I just can't imagine how this all will come together.


 Many have become OFW. I dont know how many but I know one rather close. 

Its remarkable so many chose to become nurses, because after education they have to work for FREE, sometimes even have to pay to get the "practice" work position to work for free, a year to get nurse licence! Although such make it easier to get better OFW jobs.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Why would PI immigration give a thought to what the US CDC says lol.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey cvgtpc1

I think a country like the Philippines should listen to a more experienced country. It seems they can't get things done right

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey cvgtpc1
> 
> I think a country like the Philippines should listen to a more experienced country. It seems they can't get things done right
> 
> art


As of May 26, 2021:

US 330 million citizens 592,000 Covid deaths
Philippines 106 million citizens 20,000 deaths Covid related deaths

I don't think Covid is over with yet, it's too early to tell just how effective these vaccines or booster shots are, just like the flu it's a constant battle but Covid seems to be more deadly.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

art1946 said:


> hey cvgtpc1
> 
> I think a country like the Philippines should listen to a more experienced country. It seems they can't get things done right
> 
> art





M.C.A. said:


> As of May 26, 2021:
> 
> US 330 million citizens 592,000 Covid deaths
> Philippines 106 million citizens 20,000 deaths Covid related deaths
> ...


Simple extrapolation....if the PI had the US population they'd have 60,000 deaths compared to our 592,000 so why would they listen to a more experienced country. What are they doing wrong? 

I know its a drag living there now but seems safer statistic-wise.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey cvgtpc1

To answer your question about the deaths compared to the Philippines. If we had control of the people here like the Philippines do we would have had very little deaths. In the USA that are human right laws where in the Philippines they make their own laws. You should know that. For the most part here you can't take someone to jail for not wearing a mask or social distancing. In the Philippines you were not even allowed out of your door for a long time. Couldn't even leave your province. So, that is the difference on the 2 countries.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art1946 said:


> hey cvgtpc1
> 
> I think a country like the Philippines should listen to a more experienced country. It seems they can't get things done right
> 
> art


Which country could you recommend art?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey cvgtpc1
> 
> To answer your question about the deaths compared to the Philippines. If we had control of the people here like the Philippines do we would have had very little deaths. In the USA that are human right laws where in the Philippines they make their own laws. You should know that. For the most part here you can't take someone to jail for not wearing a mask or social distancing. In the Philippines you were not even allowed out of your door for a long time. Couldn't even leave your province. So, that is the difference on the 2 countries.
> 
> art



You seem to act like you know how it is here, yet you haven't lived or visited for years! You are correct the Philippines makes their own laws and most are not complied with by the citizens. You would know that if you lived here! While I have been confined at home due to being 73 years old and a foreigner the local citizens very seldom comply with the rule except for places that actually check for age upon entry. Wearing of mask/shields is prevalent in shopping/business areas but get of the main streets and then it is hit or miss depending on enforcement by local authorities. Leaving provinces required extra clearances through local governments but could be done. Locals I know here don't miss a birthday party, wedding or other occasion to gather if they think they can get away with it.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art1946 said:


> hey cvgtpc1
> 
> To answer your question about the deaths compared to the Philippines. If we had control of the people here like the Philippines do we would have had very little deaths. In the USA that are human right laws where in the Philippines they make their own laws. You should know that. For the most part here you can't take someone to jail for not wearing a mask or social distancing. In the Philippines you were not even allowed out of your door for a long time. Couldn't even leave your province. So, that is the difference on the 2 countries.
> 
> art


art, chalk and cheese and perhaps that's why the USA is the winner to date. The Philippines, though doing much better than many "supposed first world" countries still lacks discipline and adherence to government protocols,,,,,,,,, 2 blocks off the main roads/establishments that are not policed. Mainstream all follow the rules because they don't want the fine/s.
As for lock downs and border closures? art, simply look at the countries that imposed such restrictions and their figures.
Australia (someone recently admonished me stating "Australia is an island country and has no borders") but has some 45 international airlines operating daily moving people and freight that dropped by over 90% post C-19. Tight and tough times for Aussies and most businesses but look now.
Oz. 35 deaths per M
PH. 184 " "
US. 1824 " "
and how's this? Thailand 13 deaths per M and the one I find hard to swallow, China 3 deaths per M.

Overall it appears to me that the Philippines has controlled C-19 on average 10 times better than many "supposed" first world countries.
art, you said it above "if we had control of the people here". Honestly and OMO if a fire is burning and out of control would you run into it? Jump off the cliff like a sheep?
The harsh protocols set by many countries have worked when followed and economies in many of those countries have bounced back, others still suffering.
Our vaccine roll out in Oz is pitiful, can we import President Biden to slap our leaders and show how it's done?
I well know that you follow the laws art as we do here, such a pity so many don't, all countries. You will be back here eventually.

BTW in Oz, Victoria, a southern state has gone back to another 7 day lock down because of a new outbreak, borders with other states closed, a long haul train stopped in the middle of the country at the border and many many bused back to their city. tough times yet again.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Bidrod,

Chuck
For your information i was married to a Filipino for several years and lived there just north of Davao city for along time. so, I know how the people do in the Philippines. I know their culture and what they do. I also traveled there 6 times and visited different areas. I just haven't been able to get back there since the pandemic.

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey Bidrod,
> 
> Chuck
> For your information i was married to a Filipino for several years and lived there just north of Davao city for along time. so, I know how the people do in the Philippines. I know their culture and what they do. I also traveled there 6 times and visited different areas. I just haven't been able to get back there since the pandemic.
> ...


Can you define a long time? I have been in Cavite since June 2010. Moved here from Clearwater/Largo, FL. Some of your replies/questions in this and other discussions are puzzling to me if you have spent the amount of time here that you indicate. JMHO

Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Chuck

I don't understand how confused you are about me being there. I was married to a Filipino for 6 years and then divorced her here in the states. Then came back and met another filipino and married her in the states. Divorced her after 5 years. I don't take their Sh**. I am very familiar with the Filipino ways. Maybe you don't decipher my input the right way to understand it. JMHO!!!!!!

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey Chuck
> 
> I don't understand how confused you are about me being there. I was married to a Filipino for 6 years and then divorced her here in the states. Then came back and met another filipino and married her in the states. Divorced her after 5 years. I don't take their Sh**. I am very familiar with the Filipino ways. Maybe you don't decipher my input the right way to understand it. JMHO!!!!!!
> 
> art


Darnn I have married two Pinay too. Luckily here with the 2nd and no plans to go to the States. Not so much confused about your being here as to the lack of how things actually work/being done here versus the way you perceive they are being done per your questions/statements.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art1946 said:


> hey Chuck
> 
> I don't understand how confused you are about me being there. I was married to a Filipino for 6 years and then divorced her here in the states. Then came back and met another filipino and married her in the states. Divorced her after 5 years. I don't take their Sh**. I am very familiar with the Filipino ways. Maybe you don't decipher my input the right way to understand it. JMHO!!!!!!
> 
> art


Third time lucky? Don't do it, stay in Florida. I would have to agree with Chuck (bidrod) that as an apparent well experienced/versed expat in PH. and knowing their ways, then in the next breath "I don't take their Sh**" for me equates to some dude whether a back block Aussie red neck town that can't articulate left from right or a simple uneducated plebeian that continues to repeat previous mistakes. As said third time lucky.
OMO as a relatively new member here on this site and only 9 years on and off in PH. Retired and living here now for the last 2 years find your rhetoric and constant negative bombardment against the Filipino people and government distasteful and definitely uneducated, totally lacking any empathy for a third world/developing nation given your 11 apparent years of marriage to a/many Filipina. Go figure and god help the next bunny.

JMHO (as you say). 
And I say OMO perhaps it's time to pull your head in and be a lot more compassionate towards a country that offers so much, perhaps your 3rd Pinay wife won't take your rhetoric and number 4 will be in the wind, next please?

As said OMO and shoot me down but don't be derogatory or condescending to the country that you ache to return to to find #3.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Steve

I wasn't talking about the Filipino lady. I was talking about the woman in general. It could be an American, Filipino or etc. So before you smash my brain understand what I said. hahahhahahaha

Art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Chuck

It doesn't matter where the lady is from in this world. Some are very controlling and won't help out at all. I am speaking a a woman in general. there are some that are very nice and the guy is lucky to get her. Most are the opposite. Of course that is my thinking when getting a divorce and they try to destroy a man.

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey Chuck
> 
> It doesn't matter where the lady is from in this world. Some are very controlling and won't help out at all. I am speaking a a woman in general. there are some that are very nice and the guy is lucky to get her. Most are the opposite. Of course that is my thinking when getting a divorce and they try to destroy a man.
> 
> art


Guess you picked some real losers! I haven't had the problem of them being controlling or not being willing to help out. Guess I am just lucky!

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

art1946 said:


> hey Steve
> 
> I wasn't talking about the Filipino lady. I was talking about the woman in general. It could be an American, Filipino or etc. So before you smash my brain understand what I said. hahahhahahaha
> 
> Art


Well pardon my misreading, nope, I read it right and even quoted your post #27 verbatim in my response #29.
You clearly said that you have been married to 2 Filipino women, one for 6 years and one for 5 years, you divorced them because you said and I quote " I don't take their sh** ".
One wonders how you can turn that around to the above quote from #30 " I was talking about women in general ".
I personally wonder how many times you have been married given such a cynical view on apparently now "all women".

OMO.

Back on topic and my bad for drifting so far into this foray.

The Philippine Consulate in your particular country can advise first hand (straight from the horses mouth) yes, no, requirements etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'll try to get this topic off of women   and back to "What's The Latest on Traveling". There has been some positive news:

Today's headline May 29, 2021:
*PH prepares to welcome fully vaccinated foreign travelers*

Inquire Philippine Online News

*DOT wants 'green lane' for vaccinated foreigners*
PNA Government News Agency

Here's one of the problems that the current Administration is trying to fix:
*Palace: Cebu-bound flights diverted due to lack of quarantine facilities*
GMA Link


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Here's one of the problems that the current Administration is trying to fix:
> *Palace: Cebu-bound flights diverted due to lack of quarantine facilities*
> GMA Link


A bit of face saving going on there. The reason the flights were diverted was because the LGU Cebu had the Mactan airport follow its own protocols, which differ from the IATF's stricter quarantine and testing requirements for passengers arriving in Manila.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Duterte said *normalcy may return after two to three years. (2023 or 2024)* But he said it might shorten if the country reached herd immunity. 
September 28, 2021 12:21pm
SOURCE: Duterte approves vaccination of general population vs. COVID-19


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Sir Art you are funny.. why should an inpedendent country " listen " to another. Each country charts its own direction.
Philippines makes its own rules and doesnt really care what the CDC says.. its isnt the Philippines CDC is it. 
Philippines will make its own direction regardless of your thoughts or opinions.
Philippines isnt the USA , and USA hasnt had any influence over policies of the Philippines for a very long time. You are whistling in the dark if you think Philippines has any interest in copying or taking instructions from the Philippines, regarldess of how " experienced USA or any other country is.


art1946 said:


> hey Gary
> 
> I have my CDC card showing I have both shots. What are they requiring when I get there? I don't understand their thinking about tourist visa people not being allowed if the person has been vaccinated. CDC has stated the person with the vaccinated shots are safe to travel.
> 
> Art





art1946 said:


> hey cvgtpc1
> 
> I think a country like the Philippines should listen to a more experienced country. It seems they can't get things done right


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hopefully, things will get back to normal so tourist can travel again. It is not just the Philippines stopping the tourist, but a lot of other countries also. I don't blame the countries for taking action like that to try and stop the flow of the virus. It seems here in the USA anybody can come in regardless of the pandemic.

art


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

See this Bureau of Immigration Facebook page.

(_You dont need to be a FB member to access it, just dismiss the sign-up pop up_)

They announce stuff regularly on there and its where I get all the news. Just earlier today for the first time they hinted at how they are hopeful about tourists being allowed in. Still no timeline but after 2 years its the most positive thing I have seen.

See the _10 October 2021 PRESS RELEASE_ for example.

Bookmark that page and check it once or twice a week.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Foreign tourists still not allowed to enter Philippines


Despite the downward trend in COVID-19 infections and the easing of some mobility restrictions, foreign tourists are still not allowed to enter the Philippines, Malacañang said yesterday.




www.philstar.com





Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey katana

cross your fingers and hope for the best. I have waited all this time through the pandemic to return to the Philippines. I have almost given up.

art


----------

